

Ask HN: How do I patent a specific software interface implementation? - quizbiz

I would like to patent a software interface. Does anyone know where I can get started?
======
jeffmould
The US Patent and Trademark office is a good starting point.
<http://www.uspto.gov>. Although, the process is complex enough that unless
you have been through it before I would probably recommend finding a patent
attorney. The research and background information you will need to build a
solid patent is fairly in-depth and is best handled by someone familiar with
the process. But the USPTO website will give you the information you will
need.

